# What's your home based business?



## amandaleigh

Like many of you, I work outside the home (in restaurant management), but my husband is lucky enough to work from home promoting a health and wellness company. Ideally, I would like to transition to working from home in a few years due to my arthritis getting worse. The idea of not having a regular paycheck is a little scary, so I would like to have a few sources for income, rather than putting all of our eggs into one basket. For those of you that have a home based business, what is it? what were the start up costs like? How is it going for you? Do you still look for other ways to make more money?
Thanks!


----------



## clovis

What kind of business are you hoping to get into?


----------



## amandaleigh

I am pretty flexible - I am trying to get a feel for what is possible and (more importantly) profitable. My husband has an etsy shop that makes an occasional sale, and his work promoting the health and wellness company brings in extra money, but not enough to support all of the bills. I would have to say that the activities that I am most passionate about are writing, cooking, and gardening. If I could find or create a home based business that incorporated one of those items, it would be ideal.


----------



## farmerj

home is where you hang your hat sometimes too.


A lot simpler that people thing. But a lot of work to stay on top of just as well.

Costs were under $12,000 to start in all. I started with $4000 cash of my own and it's been getting better since.


----------



## katlupe

My home based business is not just one particular thing. "Many streams of income" is my motto. I make some money off a variety of different things. I have a website and an Amazon store where I sell guitar strings. I write eBooks and make a pretty nice chunk of change there every month. The more you write, the more you make. You said you like writing. I write a few blogs and have affiliate links on them, as well as do reviews of various products. On a blog you can basically just write whatever you feel like.

Some months are better than others, but it depends on me, and how much time and work I have spent on it. When I work it, I definitely see results. As a writer, there are many possibilities open to you. Then like most people, I sell on eBay. I try to get something listed to cover those free listings they have been giving every month now. It all adds up. 

Do it slowly to get started before you need to depend on it to pay the bills though. It takes time. I have been doing all this computer work since 2002 and it wasn't always easy.


----------



## Bellyman

farmerj said:


> home is where you hang your hat sometimes too.
> 
> 
> A lot simpler that people thing. But a lot of work to stay on top of just as well.
> 
> Costs were under $12,000 to start in all. I started with $4000 cash of my own and it's been getting better since.


FarmerJ, I wouldn't mind knowing a little more if you'd care to share.

I am assuming that driving that truck is what you're referring to as a "home based business". 

That's something I've been tossing around as a possible way to earn some cash. Only thing is, I don't have my CDL. And I haven't decided whether it's worth it to try to get it. 

Thing is, I'm not looking for a "career" or to do OTR / coast to coast. I don't want to be away from home for a week or two at a time. That feels like going in the wrong direction as far as a plan for my life. I might consider something where I'd be away for the occasional overnight but that's about my limit.

Log truck? Trash truck? (Heck, a trash business, maybe??) Dump truck? Shuttling truck between businesses? Transporting equipment? Local delivery? Expediting? Dunno. Seems like there might be some possibilities. And some might not even require the CDL. 

I've got some years left, I'm only late 40s. Wife is in late 50s. We could technically retire right now and not work anymore. But the income would be extremely tiny. Would like to do a little better than that. Would also like to be able to afford a little larger country property than our savings could reasonably buy at this point. Seems like the corporate jobs (my wife was a corporate type) have kinda dried up. And my old trade (piano tuning / repair / rebuilding) is a dying craft. Worked in commodities for a few years but with all the world economies teetering on the brink of collapse, I just don't wanna get back in that arena. 

And so, I've been mulling over driving as a possible way to earn some $$ without losing every waking moment to do it. 

On the downside, I've been told by a couple of others that once I have a CDL and climb into the cab, I'm an instant target for every LEO to harass me at their leisure. Don't know if they were exaggerating or not but I know I wouldn't like that. It's been a lot of years since I drove a truck for an auto parts store. Liked the job but it didn't pay squat... and that was before the days of Homeland Security, and those other big brother agencies with guns and attitude around every corner.

Anyway, if you have a thought or two, I'm interested. Or PM me if you want it more private.


----------



## simi-steading

My wife does fairly well selling vintage items on Etsy.. We do a lot of estate sales and such finding items to put in her store.. 

It's a lot of work in ways, but she does do pretty well on a lot of items.. 

Myself, for side money, I was buying and selling audio equipment.. I was doing really well with it in the area we live in, but I've had to back off because I don't have the time, and because it's usually a pretty high investment, and right now we need the time and money so we can get our house fixed up enough to move into.

My wife is trying to push me into working strictly from home after we move.. whether it be buying and selling things, or repairs or something similar.. I just don't think the area we'll be living in will support much of that..


----------



## Ashley B.

I'm a ACE Distributor


----------



## Bellyman

Ashley B. said:


> I'm a ACE Distributor


Ok. Help us out a tad more. Does that mean you have your own store? Or travel to ACE stores with product? Or???


----------



## Ashley B.

Bellyman said:


> Ok. Help us out a tad more. Does that mean you have your own store? Or travel to ACE stores with product? Or???


I sale Ace diet pills, diet drinks, vitamins, shampoo , conditioner, body lotion.

www.sabaforlife.com/01143207N


----------



## Fire-Man

Bellyman said:


> FarmerJ, I wouldn't mind knowing a little more if you'd care to share.
> 
> I am assuming that driving that truck is what you're referring to as a "home based business".
> 
> That's something I've been tossing around as a possible way to earn some cash. Only thing is, I don't have my CDL. And I haven't decided whether it's worth it to try to get it.


Bellyman, My 24yr son went to a Local Truck driving school, he was drawing unemployment so I guess the Gov. payed for it. As soon as he got out of school he applied to several Trucking company's that will put you with a trainer for so many hours, then with a little luck you can get a job. The Company he started with gave him his own Truck as soon as his training hours were over. He has been with them a little over a year now, at the rate he is going now he will make around $40,000 this year. Some weeks he is only pulling 2 to 3 days, some weeks He gets all the hours he is allowed to drive in a week. This week the Company ask him if he would train another driver and he agreed to do that. He gets $20 extra per day and free help to unload the truck Plus trainers are given loads to deliver over non-trainers if work is short. He is delivering to the Dollar Tree Stores. Their deliveries slowed down some weeks back and his Company give him the option to sit at home or pull for WalMarts---which he did for a few weeks till Dollar tree picked back up. He likes Dollar Tree because he gets $175 extra(plus the mileage) per truck to unload(WalMarts unloads their own with pallet jacks). He has done 4 loads in one week with Dollar Tree which meant he got $700 extra added to his mileage pay just for that week---he was happy. He loves his Job. He hopes to find a Real good Job(Steady work/hours with higher pay) with Some company but is happy with what he is doing till that comes along. He sure can not get a job in this area making that kind of money being he is only a High School grad. He is gone some weeks for maybe 4 to 5 days. This week he will be home some nights because he is delivering to the stores in our area.

He would Tell you---its Worth it to get your CDL's but its hard in this area and probably most places to get a job with a company driving a $100,000 truck with NO experience----which is why he went with the company he is with.


----------



## farmerj

Bellyman said:


> FarmerJ, I wouldn't mind knowing a little more if you'd care to share.
> 
> I am assuming that driving that truck is what you're referring to as a "home based business".
> 
> That's something I've been tossing around as a possible way to earn some cash. Only thing is, I don't have my CDL. And I haven't decided whether it's worth it to try to get it.
> 
> 
> .......snip............
> 
> Anyway, if you have a thought or two, I'm interested. Or PM me if you want it more private.


First and foremost. I am an independent owner operator. I own the truck and it's my name on the side of the truck. I work for no one else but myself. That is why I say I am a "home-based business.

My business is I am a motor carrier. I am the office worker and I am the driver, mechanic, etc.

I started driving back in 1990. So I have a bit of history doing this. Not all solid though. Things that have led for me to be at this point include having a hybrid degree in business management and engineering, 14 years experience in the guard as a mechanic and 8 years driving experience.

The company driver side of me says that this income isn't real. The business side of me says, "these numbers ARE real."

I pay the truck and then I pay me. And I am still looking at earning over $50,000 this year.

If you have no experience, you will pay your dues for 3-5 years. Takes a year to get your license, get experience and start to feel comfortable with a truck. By that I mean having driven a full year of weather changes. Fall and spring driving have their own challenges compared to summer and winter. Until you've experienced them all, you won't know what it's like.

Being independent is not for everyone. This is a service business. It's a business that THE number one issue is communication. Without that, you may as well not even start the truck in the morning. The minute you know you are going to have issues, communicate it. Get on that phone, call the broker/shipper/receiver and tell them what's happening.

Alot of drivers don't get that. They end up sitting as a result. I was 45 minutes late to a receiver yesterday and was out in 30 minutes. Another guy sat there for 3 1/2 hours and was STILL sitting there when I left. He was livid.

The difference? I called them at 9 am when I knew I was going to be late and kept the receiver AND the broker updated from 9 until 1:45 when I arrived. All you can do. My gut was tense all day as I have pre-planned loads all through Friday this week. But people worked with me. They told me it was because I called at 9 am and stayed in touch all day letting them know my status. The other guy there just showed up 1 1/2 hours late. Never called anyone.

I have some local stuff that I do. I actually have a reefer trailer now and not the dry van in the picture. When I bought my rig in 2012, I didn't want the added headache of the reefer just yet. In Feb 2013, I traded the van and bought the reefer. Best move. I was constantly struggling with loads to stay local/regional but the reefer is much easier for me. I can haul reefer or dryvan loads. Rates have also gone up as a result.

Where a company driver is looking to move 2500-3500 miles a week, over 120,000 miles a year. And you are gone a LOT to make that happen, I am looking at less than 80,000 miles a year. When things are moving, I can do very well. Minnesota just had their potato season. When it's hottest and they pay really well. It was $4500 to $5000 weeks and 2500 miles. About 1/3 of that for fuel. The rest paid expenses and my salary.

The work I do now is just that, bread and butter work. It maintains the bills and lets me enjoy my time. I start Monday at 5 AM and go all week until I am done on Friday at 10 AM. But my days are over at 4-5 PM and I am parking it at the house every night too. I can cook supper for my wife when she is working and it will be ready for her when she gets home around 5:30 PM.

To get to where I am today, I would say you need 3-4 years to get here. That first year is going to be just getting your license and getting some driving experience. Every day, you'll be focusing just on driving that truck and learning how to handle it. You do get nervous and have to sit and back into a spot with people watching. Space is tight and an audience will make you nervous. Don't hit anything.

some people pick that up faster, but it still takes a full 365 days to get through all seasons. Thankfully it's not all winter driving. Yesterday was trying on it's own as it was 35+ mph winds at 90 degrees to direction of travel. Really fun in an empty box trailer. You have a 53' log sail catching the wind.

Second year, you'll start to pay more attention to all the things that go on with the truck. When services are due, noticing when tires are due etc. You can start piecing together the rest of the puzzles with when things are going to wear out. I buy wiper blades by the case for a reason. You burn them up and sometimes fast. Ice will tear them up and I have had 2 pair taken out in blizzard/snow driving in a matter of days. Little things like that.

You may have started your first year doing your own little maintenance things. Second year is when you'd learn how things fit in and when you schedule things based on weather to start doing things. I just bought new drive tires for the truck a couple weeks back. Cost me $4000. You don't just DO that kind of an expense. You budget for it. It's to your benefit to do this 4-5 weeks BEFORE the first snow. New tires time some time running to get settled in. And they also act entirely different in snow it seems. Oil changes are based on miles driven. I do mine every 18-20,000 miles. I also do regular oil samples as well. Others do them every 10,000 miles and some every 30-50,000 miles.

As you go from year 1 to year 3, you can start also keeping track of those expenses you are incurring for the company over time for that truck. You'll notice what it is you are spending money on stupid things that are keeping you in the shop. And then figure out how to keep yourself OUT of the shop. Preventive Maintenance is critical on that truck. You can't let it shut you down. If you can PLAN your downtime it's much cheaper than a break down on the road.

Knowing HOW to do a quick roadside repair is helpful also. I hit some road debris and busted an airline on a Friday night at 8PM. I stopped and asked truckstop what a road side service to replace that line would have been. $850 to get them to come out and fix it on the side of the road. Along with likely 3-5 hours of my time. Cost me nothing on the side of the road and 15 minutes time to rig it to get me home and fix it there just to get me home. When I got home, cost me $10 and 1/2 hour. Most of that just driving into town to get a new fitting put on the end of the air line. $840 gets an easy two days fuel into that truck.

Just some random thoughts at 3 AM on this.


----------



## DEKE01

My home based biz is based off what I used to do and contacts made in the corporate world. I assist small gov't contractors to make sales to other businesses and the fed gov't, negotiate contracts, write proposals, assist accounting issues, etc. My fave part is writing winning proposals.


----------



## hmsteader71

I am just now trying to get my home business going. My sister has come into it with me so that may help. I started out selling homemade breads at a stand here in town. Many businesses have closed down though meaning that we no longer have much traffic going through. So I had to stop selling as I wasn't getting customers.
This Summer I began really focusing on my sewing. I make rag quilts, had my first order in July for a full-size rag quilt. I make the following in rag quilting: Quilts (baby, lap, twin, full, queen, king), floor coverings, purses, baby bibs, table runners, coasters, oil lamp mats, candle mats, place mats, and am hoping to expand with the items I'm making. I also make aprons, kitchen towel sets, quilted books for kids, pillow case dresses for little girls, stitch print pillows & framed stitch prints, bread covers, bandanas & I have just started crocheting the sashay scarves. My sister makes wreaths, she has her certificate in floral design, so she is teaching me to make those as well & we are preparing for an upcoming craft show. She also makes tutus for little girls & no-sew blankets.
We both work for a home-health agency right now. I only work 11 hours a week but she is almost full-time. She's wanting to get out of it though as she has back trouble. 
I opened my Etsy shop this Summer but haven't had a hit yet. A friend told me to advertise with them, even if it's $5 a week. It gets you on the first page when they type something in and go looking.
It's been hard. Very slow and the only thing I've sold is that full-size quilt. We've done a Fall Festival & a craft show and the only thing I sold there was 1 bandana. I don't have any advice for getting it up and going. 
Here's a link to our facebook page showing what we make:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/L-G-Creations/123513757695674?id=123513757695674&sk=photos_stream


----------



## katlupe

hmsteader71 said:


> I am just now trying to get my home business going. My sister has come into it with me so that may help. I started out selling homemade breads at a stand here in town. Many businesses have closed down though meaning that we no longer have much traffic going through. So I had to stop selling as I wasn't getting customers.
> This Summer I began really focusing on my sewing. I make rag quilts, had my first order in July for a full-size rag quilt. I make the following in rag quilting: Quilts (baby, lap, twin, full, queen, king), floor coverings, purses, baby bibs, table runners, coasters, oil lamp mats, candle mats, place mats, and am hoping to expand with the items I'm making. I also make aprons, kitchen towel sets, quilted books for kids, pillow case dresses for little girls, stitch print pillows & framed stitch prints, bread covers, bandanas & I have just started crocheting the sashay scarves. My sister makes wreaths, she has her certificate in floral design, so she is teaching me to make those as well & we are preparing for an upcoming craft show. She also makes tutus for little girls & no-sew blankets.
> We both work for a home-health agency right now. I only work 11 hours a week but she is almost full-time. She's wanting to get out of it though as she has back trouble.
> I opened my Etsy shop this Summer but haven't had a hit yet. A friend told me to advertise with them, even if it's $5 a week. It gets you on the first page when they type something in and go looking.
> It's been hard. Very slow and the only thing I've sold is that full-size quilt. We've done a Fall Festival & a craft show and the only thing I sold there was 1 bandana. I don't have any advice for getting it up and going.
> Here's a link to our facebook page showing what we make:
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/L-G-Creations/123513757695674?id=123513757695674&sk=photos_stream


What is the link to your etsy shop? Put that on your signature line here in your profile?


----------



## Bellyman

Thanks Fire-Man and FarmerJ!! Those are very helpful posts and I appreciated reading them.

Still not sure what the future holds but I'm thankful for the input.


----------



## Idahardy

Katlupe - how do you make money writing those blogs? 
I followed the two links and read a little bit of your pages there - I love your beautiful place!


----------



## BamaSuzy

I have a small general store on my farm in which I sell homemade goat milk soap, baby quilts, all sorts of jellies, aprons, and anything else I can make on my farm PLUS other things that are locally produced or made and things made by the Amish; I also teach piano and keyboard lessons in the store (taught many years before); sell eggs from my free range hens; write a monthly article for our state's agricultural magazine; and they recently published a book of some of my columns....I think diversification is the key the way the economy is looking!


----------



## Bellyman

BamaSuzy said:


> I have a small general store on my farm in which I sell homemade goat milk soap, baby quilts, all sorts of jellies, aprons, and anything else I can make on my farm PLUS other things that are locally produced or made and things made by the Amish; I also teach piano and keyboard lessons in the store (taught many years before); sell eggs from my free range hens; write a monthly article for our state's agricultural magazine; and they recently published a book of some of my columns....*I think diversification is the key the way the economy is looking![/*QUOTE]
> 
> That last sentence!!!
> 
> I find it interesting, when I visit the Amish farms around where I grew up in Lancaster County Pennsylvania, that there are ALWAYS multiple things going on. Often, there are some dairy cows. There are almost always gardens. Many have hay / corn / soybean fields. A few have horse related things like harness shops, farrier operations or wagon / buggy building / repair. Some work on small farm machinery. Some have wood shops building anything from fine furniture to sheds and gazebos to wooden crates. Some have quilt shops. Some have "health food" stores or general stores. Some have hardware stores. Some sell produce. Some sell landscaping plants. Some sell fruit trees. I even knew of one who went around and serviced / oiled clocks. Some do baked goods, jellies, jams, honey, doughnuts, pies, whoppie pies. Some sell firewood. And the list could go on.
> 
> Seldom have I ever seen less than a few things going on at any given time. No one does everything but most everyone does more than one thing. And that plays into that final thought of yours! Diversity!! I realize a person can only do so much but not putting all one's eggs in one basket might mean doing ok even if one such "basket" failed completely for one reason or another.
> 
> Just the thoughts that came to mind.


----------



## jjvon

I have started 7 small businesses in the last 45 years. Since 1998, when I retired in Pulasik, Iowa I started 2 HBBs (Home Based Businesses) from existing companies (Enagic Ionized water systems and Immunocal) both in the health field. Both of these products give you the option of selling when you want (and as much as you want) or building a sales team -- your choice. I am still selling theses products on my own as I discover leads, however, I started a new HBB from scratch in 2010 to meet a need I found in our local farming community (total county 8,000 people and many more hogs and chickens). The need was to reduce Electric bills for farm and agriculture businesses. By doing that I cold called 2 days a week: "Are you the Owner" and "Do you want to reduce your Ele. bill 20% or more?" were the questions. It made money and what i found is that everybody that put in a system asked me to put systems in their homes too. So, back to the drawing board (home utilities are very different from business and industry...also utility rates etc are different). I have put together a group of products that reduce the home utility bills 30-40% and have launched the RESIDENTIAL HBB. ...see USApowerdog.com.....go to the residential section of the web site. I will sell 1 day a week. 

The bottom line is this: HBBs can come from existing companies or you can find a local need and meet it. It doesn't take much cash to start up on your own if you start it yourself. If so, go S L O W. EVERYTHING requires sales in some form or another even if you are doing a simple survey.

Good luck to you and keep trying...that's what makes things happen.


----------



## sisterpine

My sister is always looking for a way to make EASY money. I think she invests in just about any scheme that comes her way sad to say. She plays a lot with affiliate links and such. 

My DD and I make natural stone cabinet knobs and pulls. It is a business I began several years ago. While there have been ups and downs it does provide with spending money and a creativity outlet.


----------



## MahaFae

I figured I would spend the rest of my adult life working as a nurse. I do love helping people but it is a very physically demanding job. And it seems everyone is short staffed so we work more than a 40 hr week. Given that and we are usually too busy to take breaks, I was really not looking forward to spending the next 20+ yrs as a nurse. 

About 6 months ago I was introduced to an amazing opportunity. I joined the program to purchase all natural products at a wholesale price. I had no idea at that time that it would help me loose 40 pounds with no change in my lifestyle. I felt better, had less pain, and fell in love with the products and company. It didn't take long of people seeing the changes in me to start asking questions. I am now nearly matching my nursing income with this opportunity. The best news....with this income we were able to finally take our first vacation this year AND we paid half down on our slice of heaven! Can't wait to start our homesteading! 

If you want to see my before and after pictures or know more about the products or company, you can go to my website. www.pinkfountainofyouth.com


----------



## sisterpine

I think my favorite home based business is the one where you can earn "up to thousands of dollars per month" while only working a few hours each week from you home.


----------



## DEKE01

sisterpine said:


> I think my favorite home based business is the one where you can earn "up to thousands of dollars per month" while only working a few hours each week from you home.


with no marketing required!


----------



## RubyRed

I do a few things while I am attending school. Not sure if it really fits, Home Based, though. But here are a few ideas that get me by...

Craigslist - I watch the free stuff everyday, I was blown away at what people give away! Of course, I live in a city that has lots of "rich" people, so that helps. I have scored some really awesome things, one in particular, a commercial food warmer, looks brand new. Used, it sells for $300.00! I also offer a service that I help people sell their items, like antiques, glasswares, jewelry, etc. 

I also do secret shopping. You need to be careful on the company you work for though, there are some scammers out there, but there are legit ones, too. And, I sell plasma. To the tune of $60.00 a week. 

Now, I am venturing into a wellness company I am SO excited about!! This January I will be up and running full blast. I will be doing all that pretty much from home. Can't wait!!


----------



## Kasota

RubyRed, my sister gets free things and repurposes them or sells them or trades them. Doesn't do it on a grand scale, but she gets enough that it helps. 

I know what you mean about wealthier areas having better quality stuff. A friend of mine goes to a particular Good Will Store that is just on the outskirts of a wealthier area and she gets the most amazing leather purses that she improves by adding alpaca felting to. She raises alpacas and there is always a certain amount of fiber that is too short to spin. She uses them to make felted embellishments for the purses. She also makes felted sculptures. 

When I had my farm I had 150 free range chickens. Best eggs ever. I used to sell them at the local co-op and also to local restaurants. Gave a lot away, too.  I had eggs coming out my ears.


----------



## simplefarmgirl

I have started selling Avon. Needed to find another income source. So far I am doing wonderfully. I know it all goes by what people can afford and how much they order. It has allowed me to purchase things for family at a discounted price.
I am still running the farm but this year people just weren't out and traveling about up here, so many rainy weekends made it so I couldn't open the farm stand. I also am having medical issues with one of my feet and constant walking back and forth to the barns all day has not help it get better. We have cut back to just the animals we need to feed our family, which is saving a lot of money on grain and hay also.


----------



## gilpnh1

I don't have a home based business per say. I do have the incredible blessing of working a full time salaried benefited position from home as a Nurse Auditor for a well known company in the health care industry. I review Emergency Room charts for correct coding and compliance, making recommendations for "Revenue Enhancement".
While I enjoyed it more when I worked part time contract (more time for me) I feel fortunate to set my own schedule, be available to my family, AND have health insurance (that's a biggie)
Hubby and I reversed roles about 1.5 years ago and it's working out really well.


----------



## donnam

I have fallen into several home based businesses and I enjoy the variety of several income sources. I have been making customers. Window treatments and soft furnishings for 20 years. I am the paid caterer for my local fire company nd do the cooking in their commercial kitchen. Recently I have begun .cleaning houses with my daughter several days a week. It's given me a great variety.


----------



## Halfway

You are very motivated donnam. What is your profitable endeavor?


----------



## Centralilrookie

My wife works from home as a seamstress. She does alterations for 2 dry cleaners and has her own cliental. Bridal alterations,prom and homecoming are big at their respective times of the year. She is very talented and the hardest working person I know. It is not a get rich quick business, but she stays busy and her income more than justifies the investment in high quality equipment.


All this said, she really hates patching and mending my work clothes that I hate to throw out !


----------



## TheMartianChick

I believe that people should have diversified income streams. I work from home as a freelance writer, sell photographs of plants, animals, etc..., I consult with nonprofit agencies on economic development matters and still write a few business plans and provide consulting for clients.

Hubby and I also have quite a few rental properties. I'm responsible for the bookkeeping and renting while he handles repairs. I also serve on my local zoning board. The zoning gig is the only one that requires me to leave the house and get dressed up. Lol!


----------



## Kev_Hilderbrand

I am a jewelry designer. Been doing CAD Design since 2001. Owned a jewelry store for 15 years
We work from two websites
http://americansportsmanjewelry.com/
http://taramydesigns.com/
I also do freelance work for other jewelers
Tap into your talents


----------



## bigjon

hmmm,working full time in a steel shop 40-50 a week does'nt leave much time for my hbased business.but i veg farm 2 acres,stand plus sales on c/l and local store.as i near retirement-5 more yrs!i'll be expanding-maybe 5 acres.now adding a walk in cooler!in the spring i'll be marketing my own mulch plastic layers!


----------



## sisterpine

I have not looked at the annual totals but I suspect we brought in 500.00 per month this year. That would bring our totals down by about twenty percent from last year but it sure is still money we did not have till I got this idea! Blessed for sure, sis


----------



## happychick

Really enjoyed reading everyones posts...there are SO many different kinds of at home jobs. We have a few online at home businesses - we sell on ebay and etsy mainly, sometimes craigslist. We advertise through youtube, pinterest, facebook, deviant art, etc. the more work you do, the better results you see. its an ongoing process, but very rewarding.


----------



## Shoestringer

I am at home with two kids while my wife works full time. I do work two days a week, one as a slaughterman and one as a butcher. I used to be a timberframer and fine woodworker. We are putting in a large garden on our little homestead and if it goes well, I hope to sell produce, crafts and a little spun wool (just getting into that but hopeful) at the end of our lane. Lots on the go with two babies but it is good for them too. Can't wait for Spring!


----------



## masseyandy

I sell Advocare. I get 100-150 a month just off of people that signed up under me.


----------



## Whistle Pig

Home based businesses rule! My wife has a blog that helps pay the farm bills and we are working hard to continue her success! She is part of a greater blog network that allows the bloggers various streams of income including what is generated through Amazon affiliate links, ebooks etc.

www.whistlepighollow.com


----------



## Tango

Recently found a scrap metal and copper wire opportunity working at home  My plan here was to sell eggs and veggies in season. Still haven't got that up and running yet butit should be going by summer. I am also a writer but not for a paycheck.


----------



## MoonShadows

I am a retired teacher who now drives a school bus for the insurance. We have 4 home businesses.

A few years back we started a home based company selling all natural foods and personal care products. At first we started making them on a small scale ourselves and sold them at a local flea market. The business started to grow and now we have 4 other families involved in making over 80 products. We sell online, to local stores-farm stores-tourist attractions, at craft shows and we also do fundraisers, corporate gifts and favors.

I also have two websites where I sell drop ship items, one is a tool line and the other has homestead-related products. A 4th website is dedicated to creating label designs for other home businesses. I would list the websites here, but I'm not sure if that is allowed.

Altogether, these 4 home businesses help to supplement the small bus driving salary. I love the website aspect of it and have designed and manage all 4 of our websites. It's a lot of work, but there is nothing like working from home. If I didn't need good insurance, I would do it full time.


----------



## RubyRed

MoonShadows said:


> It's a lot of work, but there is nothing like working from home. QUOTE]
> 
> I am going through FREE training right now, and with NO work, I have already made money.
> 
> It's being at the right place at the right time. I have a week left, then baby, watch out! Never in my wildest imagination did I think something like this existed, let alone, work.


----------



## urban gleaner

Some other ideas are---if you live close in to a decent sized town, list to run errands for pay. Alot of shut-ins need that type of service. But do NOT advertise to shuttle PEOPLE, as that runs into all kinds of insurance and legal issues. 

Another is selling public domain books and or art/photos from a website or an ebay store. Or from your own blog, if you have one. 

For those of you who write and are known locally for it, offer workshops on blog writing. Or anything ELSE that you do, including all crafts, textile, wood working, etc etc.

If you have a truck, offer a a pick-up service for recycling stuff. In other words, alot of rural areas do not offer recycling with the trash pick-up. If there is a recycling center near you, you could always offer recycling pick-up to other rural families for a small fee, on a weekly or twice monthly bases.

Also, offer services as outside help. Cleaning up, mowing, triming trees bushes after a storm, cleaning rain gutters... Fall is a good time for that, also spring.

And for you crafty sorts, dont ignore local art and craft fairs. Most of them are inexpensive and while sales vary from one to another, and from year to yr, I usually do pretty well, myself. But spend a year going around and checking them out, see which ones would be a good fit for you and what you are selling, how many miles from you, and talk to the vendors, ask if the people running it are good to work with. Then start a list, with contact info, fee amounts, notes on if its indoor or outdoor, dates and what time of year, etc. And ALSO remember, you have to invest money in things like tables, a tent or pop up, table clothes and display stuff...


----------



## urban gleaner

I make wearable art myself, and am finally taking some of my own advice. And never be afraid to network or talk shop with others, if you are an artist or craftsperson. Joining local groups, online forums and facebook groups are always a good way to learn and increase your skills, and it's wonderful being able to talk shop.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

RubyRed said:


> MoonShadows said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a lot of work, but there is nothing like working from home. QUOTE]
> 
> I am going through FREE training right now, and with NO work, I have already made money.
> 
> It's being at the right place at the right time. I have a week left, then baby, watch out! Never in my wildest imagination did I think something like this existed, let alone, work.
> 
> 
> 
> Care to elaborate?
Click to expand...


----------



## RubyRed

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> RubyRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Care to elaborate?
> 
> 
> 
> PM sent!
Click to expand...


----------



## forfreedom

RubyRed said:


> MoonShadows said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a lot of work, but there is nothing like working from home. QUOTE]
> 
> I am going through FREE training right now, and with NO work, I have already made money.
> 
> It's being at the right place at the right time. I have a week left, then baby, watch out! Never in my wildest imagination did I think something like this existed, let alone, work.
> 
> 
> 
> What is it? :benice:
Click to expand...


----------



## WriterontheHill

Freelance writer, fiction author, and I plan to sell jewelry eventually. I've been in the writing/SEO game full time since 2005.


----------



## MoonShadows

WriterontheHill said:


> Freelance writer, fiction author, and I plan to sell jewelry eventually. I've been in the writing/SEO game full time since 2005.


Unless you are designing and making the jewelry yourself, and it is truly one of a kind, exceptional, and priced right, the market is saturated. Otherwise, stick to writing, and save yourself a lot of frustration. Jewelry is the #1 product sold by people online and off....both their own and that which is bought wholesale and resold retail. I've seen so many people try and fail over the past 10 or so years that I have been in business.


----------



## WriterontheHill

MoonShadows said:


> Unless you are designing and making the jewelry yourself, and it is truly one of a kind, exceptional, and priced right, the market is saturated. Otherwise, stick to writing, and save yourself a lot of frustration. Jewelry is the #1 product sold by people online and off....both their own and that which is bought wholesale and resold retail. I've seen so many people try and fail over the past 10 or so years that I have been in business.


I do make my own 

I don't know about exceptional, but it's fun. I don't plan to make much of a profit, only make enough to buy more beads, notions, and whatnot to amuse myself.


----------



## lindsaysfarm

My home based business is creating and selling hand spun yarns and hand made wool items. I sell on Etsy, https://www.etsy.com/ca/shop/TheLindsaysHomestead and have a Facebook page, https://www.facebook.com/lindsayshomstead. I have done very well with that. I take custom spinning jobs for people with fibre and not the know how as well! 

I supplement that with egg sales and canning goods and baking. What ever the customer is looking for!! Not all people have time for this and most would love it! I even have a customer that I make weekly dinners for. I just make our own meals and make enough for 1 more person. Then freeze them in pie plates and he can put them in his oven after work from his freezer and have a home made meal!!

Diversification is the word!! I also love what I do!!


----------



## MoonShadows

lindsaysfarm,

Beautiful work! The yarns are so gorgeous. I admire your many ways of making an income while enjoying yourself. I would love to be able to just do our homestead businesses, but we need good insurance, and it is so expensive, so I keep driving a school bus. At least it is only 180 days a year. This year we hope to begin selling our eggs and extra produce at shows where we sell our jams, salsas, etc.


----------



## sisterpine

I never have trouble thinking up things I can do/ make to earn money. I am more hampered by lack of drive these days and even sometimes the lack of funds to make the great ideas come to life. Just keep the brain going and wander all over the internet and you will be drawn to something.


----------



## sisterpine

Many of you are correct in that we as a group have so many creative ideas. It is a bit sad that most folks feel they are only able to buy from Wal-Mart and not hand crafted due to the cost. I think we crafters are more in the line with Nordstrom's rather than Wal-Mart.

I sit here in my most wonderful 100 percent merino wool felted slippers that I made and wish I could make them to sell. I have seen them on ebay and etsy for 60-70 dollars and I know folks wont pay that...even though my warm feet are surely worth that much! Even at sixty dollars for a pair I would be not making any money if I figure in any kind of labor expense. The yarn is about 15-20 bucks and it takes about 10 hours to make a pair if I hurry. Comes to way less than min wage....the reason we have factories for certain...Oh well at least they make wonderful gifts!


----------



## FarmFamily

Have you thought of checking to see if your state offers a cottage food law? My mother and I both have cottage businesses. My mother is a baker and I will be offering jams and jellies come Spring. Both are covered with the cottage food law meaning that we can make these items in our home kitchens and offer them for sale without a license or state inspection. Each state is different. Some do not even have a cottage food law. Here we can make a number of non potentially hazardous foods that do not require refrigeration such as certain baked items, jams/jellies, candy, dried herbs and mixes, nuts, and vinegars. I also make and sell goat milk soap and do pretty well with it. This isn't a cottage food law thing of course.


----------



## Roadking

Not sure I'd call it a business as I don't run it as a typical business.
Retired young and kept up my hobbies...most of them turn a profit when I'm in the mood.
I restore old cars, build customs and hot rods. Motorcycles are an easy cash line. I don't do a 40 hour week because it would be too much like work and I would lose interest.
My deal is; drop of vehicle, keys, title and a deposit. I'll call you when a payment is needed or to tell you what you need to order (offer them the option of not getting materials marked up by me), and I'll let you know when it's done and final payment is due. If you want a rush job, find someone else. If you know my work, you'll see it when it's ready at my pace. Some take 2 weeks (bikes) some take 2 years. Must be doing something right as I have a waiting list.

Have a wood shop and enjoy turning on the lathe and making rustic shelving and furniture (friend has a small mill down the road and sells a truck load of rough cut pine for $20).

Forge and metal area almost ready. Been tinkering with knife making, being mentored by another friend...he has a nice supply of Damaskus steel that piqued my interest.

Portable welders are a dandy thing to have in an area where folks "use it up, where it out, make do or do without".

Wife was head of propagation for a few well known growers and high end garden centers and still have good connections with them. We use those connections currently for aiding some local not for profits, but could easily get up and running if the urge struck.

All are part time that can go full time...just having too much fun raising our boys and running Scouts and helping the local not for profits.

Matt


----------



## dixiemaiden

I have recently started selling Lilla Rose hair clips. Lilla Rose is a direct selling company that makes beautiful hair jewelry. The products are very high quality and reasonably priced. You can become a consultant for only $50 and that includes five flexi clips and your own website. The website is http://www.lillarose.biz/MeganAndersland My facebook page is https://www.facebook.com/LillaRoseMeganAndersland
http://www.lillarose.biz/MeganAndersland


----------



## MoonShadows

dixiemaiden said:


> I have recently started selling Lilla Rose hair clips. Lilla Rose is a direct selling company that makes beautiful hair jewelry. The products are very high quality and reasonably priced. You can become a consultant for only $50 and that includes five flexi clips and your own website. The website is http://www.lillarose.biz/MeganAndersland My facebook page is https://www.facebook.com/LillaRoseMeganAndersland
> http://www.lillarose.biz/MeganAndersland


Keep us up to speed on how this works out for you. Best of luck.

Jim


----------



## dixiemaiden

Thanks Jim!


----------



## sss3

I've often wondered for those of you who sell handmade/hand crafted things, if a new idea sold well, if there were many copy cats, the next time you set up? Seems there would be.


----------



## FarmFamily

Sandra Spiess said:


> I've often wondered for those of you who sell handmade/hand crafted things, if a new idea sold well, if there were many copy cats, the next time you set up? Seems there would be.


The things I make (goat milk soap, jams, jellies...) are pretty common. The idea is to make a product that is really great, good for you, and is priced right. Then you won't have a problem with copy cats or competition. Giving away free samples always helps get your product out there. They try it and come back for more!


----------



## lindsaysfarm

Sandra Spiess said:


> I've often wondered for those of you who sell handmade/hand crafted things, if a new idea sold well, if there were many copy cats, the next time you set up? Seems there would be.


True there will always be copycats but the main idea is to make a great product and price it right. 

I have done many things with my fibre yarns and find that many times the patterns I use are someone elses!! Sometimes I desgin my own and there are always people who will copy them!

I find that in the right market you can sell anything. And the hand crafted items are making a comeback!!


----------



## sisterpine

I know after we expanded into making stone jewelry it seemed the next year our little market was flooded with folks who wanted to make/sell beaded stuff. Was kind of a bummer until I realized all the products were vastly different.


----------



## gottahaveagoat

I have a home/web based travel agency. I charge nothing for my service. I get my pay from the vendors. There have been a few people on this site who have even used my service. I used to work as a home based customer service rep for Eddie Bauer and really enjoyed that too. But this is much better cause I can work the hours I want around my kids schedules. Plus I love anything to do with a vacation.


----------



## Lilith

Lots of homesteaders work from home, and there are many exciting ways to pad retirement or your regular income. I really didn't mean to, but I actually started my own home based Business last summer. One of my favorite hobbies is to drive stock cars at our local NASCAR track. Well, as racing goes, I had a really rough year. by mid season, I had bruises and bumps a plenty, separated ribs, a mild concussion, and whiplash. Needless to say, I could not take prescription pain killers and still race, but my ribs and head were killing me! A friend of mine introduced me to essential oils through doTERRA. I could not believe how well it helped and still left me fully capable of competing. Being frugal, I was not going to pay full price for expensive oils, so I tried the health food store brands, and they just didn't cut it like doTERRA did. So, I paid my $35 for a wholesale membership to get free stuff and 24% off everything I bought. Soon, I had replaced every medicine in our cabinet with essential oils and natural remedies. My Dad noticed a huge difference in me, so he started asking questions, before long, he got my Mom hooked and they got a wholesale membership too. Then my crew chief, and my sister-in-law, and then some friends, and then people they knew, and before I knew what had happened, I was getting checks from doTERRA for a few hundred dollars each month. I was surprised come tax time that I earned enough to have to claim the income. 

I am still loving the product, and use it each day for everything under the sun (including treating a recent sun burn). I don't work at it as much as I could, but I love having those checks show up every week. I think the best part is knowing that I can be pain free without putting narcotics in my system and I have helped others do the same.


----------



## MoonShadows

FarmFamily said:


> The things I make (goat milk soap, jams, jellies...) are pretty common. The idea is to make a product that is really great, good for you, and is priced right. Then you won't have a problem with copy cats or competition. Giving away free samples always helps get your product out there. They try it and come back for more!


We sell Jams, Salsas, BBQ Sauces, etc. at shows, and I couldn't agree with you more. Offering samples "sells" the product!


----------



## BlackRain75

I work construction, but want to get out! So I started making boomless sprayers for ATV's, Tractors, and Mowers on the side. They are really doing good. Working at home takes time, with no budget to advertise. Finding ways to get your product out there is hard! Ebay is a great place to start, it has really worked for me. Take a look at what I'm making www.Boomless-Sprayer.com


----------



## snoozy

BlackRain75 said:


> I work construction, but want to get out! So I started making boomless sprayers for ATV's, Tractors, and Mowers on the side. They are really doing good. Working at home takes time, with no budget to advertise. Finding ways to get your product out there is hard! Ebay is a great place to start, it has really worked for me. Take a look at what I'm making www.Boomless-Sprayer.com


Why "Black Rain"? When I read those words I think of Hiroshima: http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/289991.Black_Rain

(I'm not critiquing your nickname here, but thinking of your business/product name.)


----------



## MNBobcat

BlackRain75 said:


> I work construction, but want to get out! So I started making boomless sprayers for ATV's, Tractors, and Mowers on the side. They are really doing good. Working at home takes time, with no budget to advertise. Finding ways to get your product out there is hard! Ebay is a great place to start, it has really worked for me. Take a look at what I'm making www.Boomless-Sprayer.com


No offense meant but I think you would have more success with a web site that did a better job of featuring your product. The web site is pretty bad. You need to redesign it to make it more intuitive on what to click on the get info on the product. Photos should be clickable and should show a full screen or at least much larger photo when you click on it and you need text descriptions of the product. Also, you should add a video of it as well.


----------



## hengal

lindsaysfarm said:


> My home based business is creating and selling hand spun yarns and hand made wool items. I sell on Etsy, https://www.etsy.com/ca/shop/TheLindsaysHomestead and have a Facebook page, https://www.facebook.com/lindsayshomstead. I have done very well with that. I take custom spinning jobs for people with fibre and not the know how as well!
> 
> I supplement that with egg sales and canning goods and baking. What ever the customer is looking for!! Not all people have time for this and most would love it! I even have a customer that I make weekly dinners for. I just make our own meals and make enough for 1 more person. Then freeze them in pie plates and he can put them in his oven after work from his freezer and have a home made meal!!
> 
> Diversification is the word!! I also love what I do!!


This sounds like a wonderfully fun mix.


----------



## BlackRain75

Well thanks for the comments, I did the site myself. When we make more money, I can have it redone. As for the name, " Black Rain " Well the product is black and it looks like rain when it sprays. I guess it's like thinking of a black cloud and it is raining.


----------



## farmerj

BlackRain75 said:


> Well thanks for the comments, I did the site myself. When we make more money, I can have it redone. As for the name, " Black Rain " Well the product is black and it looks like rain when it sprays. I guess it's like thinking of a black cloud and it is raining.


Wouldn't worry about the name. You picked it. All that matters. I have a couple guys that always give me grief about my DBA name quite a bit. Considering one has "crazy" in his name, I just blow it off.


----------



## MoonShadows

I get the same thing. When some people hear "MoonShadows Farm", they ask if I am a big Cat Stevens fan or call it MoonShine Farm. But, those that like our products, well, they don't forget the name...and, neither will your customers. I kind of like the name, "Black Rain". Makes me want to see what it is.


----------



## Lupine

I used to give beekeeping workshops, and did very well in that regard. If you have a skill you're good at (felting, cheese making, soap, candles, whatever) find a store that sells related products and ask if they're interested in hosting a workshop. Negotiate a split of the fees and materials to where it's win/win, and look for local outlets for promoting the event. Remind the retail or organization who is hosting the workshop that you are bringing them more customers. 

Oh, the skills I wish I had...wood-turning would be awesome; we just hooked up with someone who is going to replace some woodwork in our house, which we're putting up for sale. 

An ironworks shop just opened in our neighborhood, and they offer blacksmithing and knife-making classes. They're ALWAYS busy. My BF's cousin is moving to our future homestead as a live-in caretaker; we're encouraging him to set up his forge and start a business there.

I'm also focusing more on writing, formatting and editing services, self-publishing and blogging.

I'm also investigating an MLM company I think would be a worthwhile venture; if I can't move the inventory, I can sure as heck make good use of it. (will post more about that later).


----------



## meredeth

I'm an Arbonne Independent Consultant. It was a good fit for me. The products are things we use and I can fully get behind and the compensation is one of the best I've seen for a business like this.


----------



## MoonShadows

Personally, I never liked MLM's even though I was involved with a few of them about ten years ago. And, I do know people who have had success with them. We finally developed our own line of products to sell, and I drop ship for two companies now. 

Jim


----------



## goto10

My home business is selling milking machines. I put one together a few years ago and thought I could sell them but was apprehensive about shipping costs and other things but this year, I got my tax refund and decided to take the plunge. I started out in February just selling the buckets and have been adding a new product or variation on the products every few weeks due to people asking if I have this or that and I just say well, I can do that, too. I hope to make enough profit off of this to branch out into other business ideas both at-home and traditional brick and mortar type businesses.


----------



## MoonShadows

Best of luck with your new business!

I like your website. Shopify has real clean look to it. You did a nice job.

Jim


----------



## goto10

Thank you! I've created many websites using wordpress before. Nothing for sales. I generally scoff at paying for website themes or web services but Shopify really makes it easy. It is worth it and doesn't cost me much. It would be a total headache to do what Shopify does all on my own and make it all work right the first time. It really saves time and as you said looks clean. Also there are so many shopify apps you can use to make things even easier.


----------



## badlander

Although we officially retired from our careers as medical professionals, DH and I have taken on a new career. We have an orchard of pear, apple and peach trees and an arbor of thornless blackberries that we are babying with the hopes of producing a crop that is large enough to sell fruit to local wineries. Hopefully the trees will produce enough apples that I can sell them to locals and at farmers markets.

Offering samples is a great idea.

DH also fabricates carbon fiber accessories for recumbent bicycles, wheel covers, neck rests, seats, etc and does repair work and modifications on recumbent bicycles.

We like to say that while we are retired from our careers, we haven't retired from work. Somebody told me when we announced our retirement to "keep busy with projects and develop interests". I told them no problem, we own a homestead.


----------



## MoonShadows

Badlander,

I like that! 


> "keep busy with projects and develop interests"


I hope to retire within the next two years from my "regular job". In the mean time I run my home businesses and work on my property, but there are so many more projects I'd like to do and more interests I want to develop.

Enjoy yours!

Jim


----------



## lamoncha lover

I am putting up a kennel and grooming building. I had a grooming business about 7 years ago that I had to sell because of family responsibilities. I am adding a small boarding kennel to the building and figure I will give that a whirl. I don't have to make a ton of money this time around and htink it may be fun. I do hope my grooming skills come back as I am quite rusty


----------



## gypsymama

I've been focusing on alterations for bridal and formal for the last few years, also custom make veils and recently began making miniature replicas of bridal gowns to match what was worn at the wedding.

My son works on small engine repair and he and his wife also make furniture and restore used furniture


----------



## Murramarang

I teach via a blog...lessons for new homesteaders, science information on farming etc.

Its fun, enjoyable to help others and interesting to chat to people with different ideas and understanding.

Gaz
www.almostafarmer.com


----------



## CraftyLady

I am a quilter and crafter and teach various classes at local shops. I don't want to worry about a business license so I'm very careful to not go over a maximum amount of income. 



I love your work! I hope you do very well Lindsay. 





lindsaysfarm said:


> My home based business is creating and selling hand spun yarns and hand made wool items. I sell on Etsy, https://www.etsy.com/ca/shop/TheLindsaysHomestead and have a Facebook page, https://www.facebook.com/lindsayshomstead. I have done very well with that. I take custom spinning jobs for people with fibre and not the know how as well!
> 
> I supplement that with egg sales and canning goods and baking. What ever the customer is looking for!! Not all people have time for this and most would love it! I even have a customer that I make weekly dinners for. I just make our own meals and make enough for 1 more person. Then freeze them in pie plates and he can put them in his oven after work from his freezer and have a home made meal!!
> 
> Diversification is the word!! I also love what I do!!


----------



## SJSFarm

Not exactly home based, but following a divorce, I needed to find something to support myself and our kids. I'd been out of the workforce for over a decade and my prior employment is not possible where I love now - residence requirements. 

Anyhow, I started a carpet cleaning business and it's been very slow going. 

I also do pet/farm sitting and am trying to get home cleaning jobs.

I had considered trying the csa route with veggies, chickens, milk, eggs and expanding to pork and beef but I honestly don't see how I can make enough money at it to support myself.


----------



## kjansen

I have been working from my home for 20+ years as a court researcher for national criminal background screening companies. When I left my job as a state employee, I had three major clients that were replacing my state salary. Within the first three months, I had lost one of these clients (not through any work issue of mine - it was my first lesson about being a vendor for large national corporations...) This loss was painful but taught me a valuable lesson: never put all your income eggs into one basket. From that point on, I ensured I had diverse streams of income. That was critical to providing for my children consistently in the intervening years. 

I now have the largest criminal background agency in Delaware. Every day I travel to Delaware courts and conduct research on the public terminals which I then report to national companies who requested the searches. I have also gotten my PI license during that time and I provide investigative services for local attorney clients which was an outgrowth of being in court conducting research - it was natural that an attorney would ask for similar work. At one point, of my attorney client's process servers quit and the attorney asked if I could provide process of service for a subpoena. I quickly reviewed process of service laws / rules and determined I could so I did. This has become a large part of our business. 

During the last ten years, we also purchased a large format printer so we could provide court exhibits for local attorneys. Providing this product led to requests for attorney signage which led to more signage requests around town and other requests for graphics from local businesses. We are still developing the graphics business. 

Additionally my partner, Tom, is an importer of exhaust pipes for racing dirt bikes / ATVs (that one is difficult right now with the exchange rates being so high). He imports the products from England and sells them in the US. He also sells used dirt bike parts and his exhaust pipes on EBay (although that venue has been getting more and more difficult in the last couple years - more fees and more customers scamming the sellers because EBay rules now favor the customer so much the sellers have no choice but to capitulate to any ridiculous demand)

So, anyway my advice based on my experience is (1) develop multiple streams of income (2) develop opportunities that arise naturally from what you are already doing / see a need for (3) don't fall for a hard sell of some multi level marketing scheme (my mom did that a lot when I was growing up - I have never seen one make anyone except the founders rich).


----------



## traciknoppe

I've been an entrepreneur for over 17 years, and I work virtually from my home office.

I started as a web designer, then quickly added many other tech skills to my services and now work with high-end clients as an Online Business Manager helping them to manage their online businesses, particularly the technical side of their businesses.

My husband is my CFO, and one of my adult daughters works full-time in my company, and I have a few other virtual workers as well.

One reason why we chose a rural community with a house "in town" is because I need to have a faster, reliable internet connection to do my job. It took us nearly 2 years of searching to find our home, but we finally did and are thrilled! The home itself is large (nearly 4,600 sq ft of living space), with boatloads of storage, and just over 1/2 acre that backs to woods. So plenty of space for a small homestead.

So my business is me monetizing my skills and offering those as services for clients who need what I can do.


----------



## StickyFloors

It's not what I do but a business that I admire...(I'm an online nerd so I make online nerd money).

Anyway, this guy I know of buys produce direct from farmers in his local area. He then sells it by the box all over a big metro area. He simply sends out an email to his list every week with what he has available and the price. You respond and tell him what you want. 

Then on Saturdays, he loads up a big truck and with his kids, hauls it around town. It's enough to occupy a semi truck. Just a few years ago, it was a little flatbed. His advertising: craigslist. Talk about low fixed cost. Sure, there's a decent marginal cost of gas, etc., but his following is big enough to support it. And we're happy because his prices are super low.


----------



## HornyGoatsFarm

I'm hoping to become a stay at home author soon. I'm not sure which avenues to use for advertising self-published works, but I'm hoping the more I write, the more I can get out there.


----------



## MoniqueA.

My husband is a Contractor and we often work together. I also have an Ebay store. but just lost top rated status (or will sometime soon) because the family business is so busy now. 
We sell starter vegetable plants at the local flea market over the Summertime.


----------



## mrs D

I have had a home business almost half my life as have our other family members on the homestead. We live within driving distance of the very large and very old, Canton Trades Day. It is often referred to as First Monday. Additionally I write and teach homesteading and preparedness at seminars. My soaps, bath and body products sell very well and we are considering a website. Any Texas or western furniture or accessories sells very good also. Pops makes the antler chandliers in varying sizes and will make custom pieces. the kids have there own businesses as well. We sell produce, eggs, milk, cheese, and livestock. We also sell the hides and pelts we harvest. Bartering is another way we use to sustain our income on the homestead.


----------



## AverageJo

I make my own soap, lotion bars and lip balms and sell them at farmer markets as well as vendor and craft fairs. It's done pretty good so far for me but I've now added Jamberry Nail Wraps as it's a product that I truly love and can stand behind. I can't support our family with this as yet, but it's still fun and brings in an extra income.


----------



## Alexz7272

We have an engineering business out of our home. My significant other is an engineer and we have all the equipment to create prototype products for our clients and larger corporations. (Plasma table, multiple welders, CNC mill, pick and place, literally everything) We create and design concepts and products based on contract work given to us based on their needs. It is hard work but a lot of fun and is allowing us to build up our property to start our own little farm and hopefully business!


----------



## sunny225

We actually have 2 home based businesses. Hubby has a home repair service where he works on plumbing, electrical, additions, etc.
We also have a longarm quilting business where we quilt other people's quilt tops. There has been so much interest in me making quilts for people that I am doing that also. It's not a lot of money but it pays our bills.


----------



## Fire-Man

MoonShadows said:


> I hope to retire within the next two years from my "regular job". but there are so many more projects I'd like to do and more interests I want to develop.
> 
> Jim


 Jim, years back, when I was working a full time job---I had so many things I wanted to do, try, build etc---but no time to do it all. I bought a note book and on each page I would write down what I wanted to build, try etc leaving the rest of that page for future notes. I kept this book handy so I could keep adding other things. If I ran across a deal on a item I would need to build something I had wrote down---I would buy it and store---making a note on that page in my book what I had bought. Years later when I semi-retired it was so much fun to look through the book and choose a NEXT project. When I got it finished I would draw a line across that page in the note book at a angle with a red pen and write on that line DONE. Some time later I had Done everything I had wrote down and more things that came to my mind that I would go ahead and do at that time. Keep a Note book---it gives you Goals to reach.


----------



## MoonShadows

Fire-Man said:


> Jim, years back, when I was working a full time job---I had so many things I wanted to do, try, build etc---but no time to do it all. I bought a note book and on each page I would write down what I wanted to build, try etc leaving the rest of that page for future notes. I kept this book handy so I could keep adding other things. If I ran across a deal on a item I would need to build something I had wrote down---I would buy it and store---making a note on that page in my book what I had bought. Years later when I semi-retired it was so much fun to look through the book and choose a NEXT project. When I got it finished I would draw a line across that page in the note book at a angle with a red pen and write on that line DONE. Some time later I had Done everything I had wrote down and more things that came to my mind that I would go ahead and do at that time. Keep a Note book---it gives you Goals to reach.


Great idea, Fire-Man. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Show-Me-Stater

My buddy and I have a new venture based outta his shop, pistol slide coating with Cerakote baked-on finish. 

www.gunslideguy.com if anyone is interested. It'll make ugly guns purty again! :thumb:


----------



## sisterpine

Like many, our little business has evolved and devolved over the years. We started out making naked pine coat trees, then naked pines wall logs (to hang coats/towels on). We next went after the market for custom made, natural stone cabinet knobs and pulls. I believe we got our first business license in 2000 and have now moved from Montana to AZ where we are unable to locate raw pine trees for making coat trees out of...the bummer is I sold them all and do not even have one for myself!

We branched out to natural stone jewelry and rosaries and continue to make and sell these items at farmers/craft markets. Now that we live on the little farm "Goshen Farm" we will be breeding ND goats, we have hens for eggs and chicken and in the spring, once the well is deepened we will plant 70+ fruit and nut trees that will eventually provide some additional income. We are also taking care of mom now and DD gets paid monthly for her efforts in this arena...I, of course, am free labor.


----------



## unregistered358895

Man, this has been a fun blog to read through. 

I write novels, blog and do freelance work for a variety of clients. I'm also launching a new website centered around budget-living and urban homesteading early next year.


----------



## twogether

Dear Homesteading Friends,

I second Timberr's comments about this thread being an interesting read!

Finding a means of providing for your family and doing something that you enjoy is awesome! My wife and I are excited about being a part of Young Living essential oils and have found that not only do they provide numerous benefits, but also some funds that stretch our budget. 

My wife and I have six kids and we feel blessed that they also are being interested in the health benefits of essential oils. Our aim is to all work together and continue on our fast start and become successful to the point where I will have to decide whether or not to keep my present job or continue with the Young Living opportunity.

For more information please consider viewing my wife's blog at:

http://www.delightfullearning.net/p/id-love-to-share-my-favorite-essential.html


If you have any questions just reply to this post or pm me.

Thanks,

Luke


----------



## twogether

Friends,

I was just visiting with my wife about the specials for December for your essential oil needs and here it is.

When you purchase a Premium Starter Kit along with enrolling in the essential rewards and a 300 pv total order you will receive:

(Here is what is in the Premium Starter Kit)- Lemon, Lavender, Peppermint, Frankincense, Thieves, Stress Away, Melaleuca, Purification, PanAway, Joy, Citrus Fresh, Ningxia samples, and the home diffuser. 

Also, with the purchase you will receive this month's promo for a 5ml bottle of Vetiver and a 5 ml bottle of Treasure of the Season!

But that isn't all . . 

Young Living will also give 20% (roughly 60 pts) back in essential reward points to be used for a later date to purchase more oils.

My wife and I are including the Reference Guide for Essential Oils (a 600 page blessing written by Connie and Alan Higley) and the Oily Welcome Kit for all new sign-ups.

The link for more information is: 


http://www.delightfullearning.net/p/id-love-to-share-my-favorite-essential.html

As always respond to this thread or shoot me a pm if you have any questions.

-Luke


----------



## unregistered358895

I can't believe I referred to the thread as a "blog". Apparently, I had blogging on the brain that day. (Also, not sure why now it won't allow me to edit the post? There's no "edit" button showing. Maybe that is my punishment for getting my internets mixed up.)


----------



## Roadking

Well, a new one just fell into my lap. Buddy stopped by the other day to wish a happy new year while I was in the shop.
He noticed my sand blaster, and asked if I would use it off site. 
"Sure".
He wants to sand blast his Woods mower deck and bucket on his tractor, but cant handle noise. Asked what I would charge to toss blaster, compressor and media in my truck and knock it out for him. He's only a mile away, so I gave him a fair number (adjusted so he would help load and unload the equipment), and we are on for next week.
On top of that, he wants them painted as well. I suggested he buy the paint to save a few bucks. Hey, treat folks well and word spreads.
And with that, got a call from his neighbor to do some work for him.
Kinda fun being a handyman/jack of all trades up here...every day is something new.

Matt


----------



## Rocktown Gal

We have a small trash business that we run out of our home since 1995. 

I also have tried network marketing and have been successful in a few. Right now I have Jewelry in Candles and Healthy Home Company.

JIC is soy candles with a jewelry surprise inside. You get to pick your jewelry and size.

HHC is all toxic free products for your home and body. I have learned so much since joining this company. Its like shopping at Sam's or Costco. No monthly quota to be a member. I love that because sometimes you just do not need to buy.

I love this tread. I like reading what everyone does to make extra money.


----------



## Homesteader1

My home business is all done on the internet. It is how I got my homestead. I also own a classified ad site again run from the homestead. Owning an online business is simple once you know the rules. (so to speak) Make available what people are looking for and get paid numerous times a day. Best part is it's all set up and ready go. I've been marketing online for better than 12 years now and this beats everything. I explain more and how to do it on my homestead blog *HERE* It is on the page I love my homestead. If anyone lives in the state of TN. You can place your items on my site. Sorry just for TN folks. All others will be deleted. Check it out *HERE* I built the site for personal reasons. I got sick and tired of all the thrifty nickle and penny saver newspapers everywhere. Now local folks can sell livestock, cars, houses, anything they want. All for FREE! If a local business wants to place their ads on their nd be see on every page they pay a small fee. Or if someone wants a featured ad the cost is like $15 a month. But the main business I shared on the blog. It's funny in a way because most people are tire kickers and are not serious about earning money. Oh they say they are but in the end their just curious. So they end up in the same place every week. A lot of good post here. Here on the homestead I've raised fishing worms, meal worms, planted for the local stores in the city. squash, pumpkins, melons. I still do on occasion. But I do because I want to, not because I have to. It's a great when you can earn while your sleeping. If this long-haired country boy can do it anyone can.


----------



## unregistered358895

For anyone who is interested in the authoring that I mention above, one of my books (a brief read) is free on Amazon through the weekend. A Giraffe in the Room is Literary/Medical fiction and is sitting at #78 in the Family Life and #22 in the Medical Fiction categories right now.


----------



## Homesteader1

Just a heads up! I just updated my homestead blog along with details for homebusiness.
enjoy. *click here* when you get their click on *I love My Homestead* scroll down and their ya go.


----------



## Shoestringer

Something I have been thinking of doing is offering workshops on a few aspects of self-sufficiency and homesteading. It won't be full time but I am thinking once or twice a year for now. I could instruct on home slaughter and butchery for farmers and hunters, construction and woodworking. 
Anyone here do that? How has it been? I have my first attempt at a butchery workshop in a week, with some friends and acquaintances. 


As my neighbour says: "An East wind is no good, no matter where it's blowing from."


----------



## DEKE01

Shoestringer said:


> I could instruct on home slaughter and butchery for farmers and hunters, construction and woodworking.


As a data point...

A couple of years ago I went to a butcher class as U of Florida. They have amphitheater style seating in a class room that is equipped with walk in coolers, the overhead rails for sliding carcasses in and out of the class room and fridge, and full cleaning facility to wash away all the blood, etc. So a very professional set up. I think the class was about $25 - $35 and they butchered two wild hogs one of the participants had dispatched that morning. The class ran about 8 hours and included a lunch made up primarily of venison and wild hog products that had been processed by the regular UF students in the meat science dept. 

I think about 100 people attended. But UF has the advantage of promoting the class thru the UF extension email lists. 

I found the experience very educational, useful. A class geared more towards the back yard butcher experience would be something I would jump at.


----------



## Shoestringer

Thanks for the information. Sounds like a great class! Seeing processing done on a professional level really gives a useful perspective on what to shoot for in handling. I just wrapped up working as a slaughterman and butcher for a little over a year. I learned a lot and improved greatly on my hunter-level skills. There seems to be enough interest around to run a class for people wanting to butcher on-farm or at home. There are a few legal hoops to negotiate but on the whole I think it would be fun. 



As my neighbour says: "An East wind is no good, no matter where it's blowing from."


----------



## unregistered358895

So, I don't really know where to post this, but I'm SO excited and have to share. I just found out that a site that does book reviews/author promotion has nominated me for 2014's Science Fiction Author of the Year. I won't know if I've won the title until March, but finding this out has REALLY made my day.


----------



## DEKE01

Timberrr said:


> So, I don't really know where to post this, but I'm SO excited and have to share. I just found out that a site that does book reviews/author promotion has nominated me for 2014's Science Fiction Author of the Year. I won't know if I've won the title until March, but finding this out has REALLY made my day.


WOW - that is a major big deal! Who are you? I read lots of sci fi and maybe I've read your work.


----------



## kinnb

Congratulations!


----------



## kinnb

Apologies if I'm posting this incorrectly or in the wrong place. Also no affiliation with this, just got it in my email and hoped to help a writer out. If I felt better, I'd tackle it myself

Link: https://www.odesk.com/m/#!/find-work/jobs/~012970b1cff820a2d5 
https://www.odesk.com/m/#!/find-work/jobs/~012970b1cff820a2d5
âTen Homesteading / Self Sufficiency Articles
Fixed - Posted 2 days ago
Est. Budget
$70.00
Client Feedback
4.9 (132 reviews)
Applicants
3
Interviewing
0
Job Description

I have several websites and need articles/blog posts for them but don't always have the time to write.

I'm not interested in 'SEO' articles, keywords etc are totally irrelevant I just need good original content for my websites. Something with a bit of personality and around 700 - 900 words each article.

It should go without saying, but I will say it anyway; these articles need to be your original work.

My ideal writer would be one who already has experience with homesteading and self sufficiency who perhaps can incorporate their own ideas and experiences into the articles."


----------



## unregistered358895

DEKE01 said:


> WOW - that is a major big deal! Who are you? I read lots of sci fi and maybe I've read your work.


 I'm Denise Kawaii, and my science fiction novel is called Adaline.


----------



## unregistered358895

kinnb said:


> Apologies if I'm posting this incorrectly or in the wrong place. Also no affiliation with this, just got it in my email and hoped to help a writer out. If I felt better, I'd tackle it myself
> 
> Link: https://www.odesk.com/m/#!/find-work/jobs/~012970b1cff820a2d5
> https://www.odesk.com/m/#!/find-work/jobs/~012970b1cff820a2d5
> âTen Homesteading / Self Sufficiency Articles
> Fixed - Posted 2 days ago
> Est. Budget
> $70.00
> Client Feedback
> 4.9 (132 reviews)
> Applicants
> 3
> Interviewing
> 0
> Job Description
> 
> I have several websites and need articles/blog posts for them but don't always have the time to write.
> 
> I'm not interested in 'SEO' articles, keywords etc are totally irrelevant I just need good original content for my websites. Something with a bit of personality and around 700 - 900 words each article.
> 
> It should go without saying, but I will say it anyway; these articles need to be your original work.
> 
> My ideal writer would be one who already has experience with homesteading and self sufficiency who perhaps can incorporate their own ideas and experiences into the articles."



Ooh, I have taken odesk jobs before, and they worked out great. I don't have time for them now, but anyone who wants a writing gig should check it out. Clients are typically enthusiastic and value your time.


----------



## Lee&Lyric

Hmsteader71,

How has all this worked out for you? I have been looking for SOMETHING I can do without punching a clock away from home for years. I stumbled upon this thread and dove in. I surely hope this has worked for you and I am excited at your possibilities as a fellow crafter [https://www.sewlyricallyvintage.wordpress.com].

How do you handle storage of all the things you are making though? I was thinking of making Bible covers but wanted to do it on an "as ordered" basis so I would not have unsold "stock" lying around. Plus, my sewing room is an old park model trailer; i.e., not a lot of room for storing things.

I would love to hear from you.

Cheers,

Lyric



hmsteader71 said:


> This Summer I began really focusing on my sewing. I make rag quilts, had my first order in July for a full-size rag quilt. I make the following in rag quilting: Quilts (baby, lap, twin, full, queen, king), floor coverings, purses, baby bibs, table runners, coasters, oil lamp mats, candle mats, place mats, and am hoping to expand with the items I'm making. I also make aprons, kitchen towel sets, quilted books for kids, pillow case dresses for little girls, stitch print pillows & framed stitch prints, bread covers, bandanas & I have just started crocheting the sashay scarves. My sister makes wreaths, she has her certificate in floral design, so she is teaching me to make those as well & we are preparing for an upcoming craft show.
> 
> It's been hard. Very slow and the only thing I've sold is that full-size quilt. We've done a Fall Festival & a craft show and the only thing I sold there was 1 bandana. I don't have any advice for getting it up and going.
> Here's a link to our facebook page showing what we make:
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/L-G-Creations/123513757695674?id=123513757695674&sk=photos_stream


----------



## jedoud

Wow what a ride that was reading all of that. As suspected, the key to it is generally hard work, dedication and diversify. I have been self employed most of my life, and only recently had to rethink my working life. My wife is very sick now and needs constant care, so I came off the road after 20 or so years of working as an independent field engineer in the computer and retail industry.

I am trying to figure out this blog thing, and video thing, but I am a horrible teacher, so doing how-tos is not likely. My wife is an exceptional teacher, but until I can get enough income to afford her health care, she can not do anything because well we live in the land of taxes (NY) and they would take her disability and health care away if we claimed any income. I do some stuff for the neighbors to get food for the animals and sometimes they give us some meat and hides, but we can not really do to much or they will penalize us.

What I do not get is how do some of you afford the insurance and taxes. Maybe in the states you live in it is not that bad, but here, if you make anything at all they want their cut, in both taxes and in workmen's comp, which you have to carry even if you are the only person, NY no longer allows exempt owners. That and liability insurance, it kills me. When I was an independent contractor I carried 2mil in liability just to get work, and on top of that I had errors and omissions that I carried, and workmen's comp and disability, not to mention commercial auto insurance. This was all before the taxes, which I was lucky that I had bookkeeping skills enough to ensure that I did not pay more than I had to, but because I was an employer and employee of my own company I paid double the Federal and State taxes, both portions.

We are now just trying to get by, and I am trying to get back to writing, something I did before I had children, which are now all gone. We hope to make some money from our farm, but it is hard because if we do not make enough to cover her insurance and health care cost, and we make enough to cover our basic cost, they take her disability and insurance and we are caught in this cycle. 

We hate the disability thing, but it was the decision we had to make since I could no longer work full time on the road, and I could not find a way to work from home and provide the level of care to my wife and afford her cost.

I love reading about all the people who do so much, but I wonder if it is possible in this state, or this day and age, as other states are closing in on small income people too. I find it hard to even talk about, because I do not know who might tattle on us to the state and fed because I helped my neighbor with a load of wood and he gave me a piece of venison for the help, you know that is called in kind trade by the IRS and is supposed to be reported as income. Not to mention that the SSA would take 50% of the value of what it was worth from my wife. It is crazy, and we are doing everything we can to get away from the system, but for now, I have to be very careful, because everyone is suspect as far as I am concerned. Even posting here fills me with apprehension.

My wife is a very talented person and artist, but can only work on her good days, and sometimes they are few and far between. I used to be a prolific writer, and even did a lot of shows, directing plays and that sort of thing, but that was before the children, and I am finding it difficult to return to that as it is not as easy for me as it once was. I think I have lost some of my bravado. I have been trying the blog thing, but I am no teacher, very fast learner, but horrible teacher (can not seem to get that others can not get it as fast as I can), unlike my wife who is a fast leaner as well as great teacher, but not able to do as she once did.

We have a back stock of wool from our shetland sheep, and I do not spin, and she can only spin for a bit on her good days. We are working to provide for ourselves, and to be honest I know a lot, but can not convey it easily, as I said I am a horrible teacher.

I have two books I am working on, and I have to hope that my quality of writing will be such that I can get us off this merry-go-round with them, so I can go on being a writer, farmer, and still afford her needs. I've tried writing how tos, but as I said I am long on technique and short on repeat, so if you do not get it the first time, well you know the rest.

Well it has been good to read that others are doing this, I just do not know how, with all the cost in this state, you can not be legit and make it.

Just my thoughts, sorry if they were not really on topic or helpful, just thought I would put them out there, see if anyone can suggest anything, and no I can not move, we are already tied to this land and the location, thought that through already. Thank you for your time and wonderful stories of success.


----------



## unregistered358895

I actually read a very good blog post about this very thing yesterday ^^ but after several hunts around, I have determined that it is lost to the depths of my internet browsing.

In a nutshell, the article talked about how in general authors don't really talk about where the money they live off of comes from. An honest author will tell you that while there is certainly potential to earn an income from book writing, it is not often enough to be a sole source of income. I, for example, write novels while manning a store that my husband and I own, and he has a very good day job with benefits that keeps both me and the business ball rolling. If he didn't have a job that paid well, I wouldn't have the freedom to write, and one bad quarter would collapse the business.

I understand your situation, and there is a way to figure it all out. Some writing outlets allow their "staff" writers to purchase insurance from their group plan. Examiner.com is one that comes to mind as having that option. It sounds like you are trying to do a How-To blog, and you aren't a How-To person. I suggest you stop, and write something that feels (and reads) more natural to you. Just write about your day on the farm. Describe the way the sun bounces off the snow drifts. Use the blogging as a series of mini-steps toward getting back into the kind of writing you wish you were doing.

All of the things it sounds like you are interested in doing are what I call "a slow burn". It takes time to build a presence online, time to find fans to appreciate your work, and time to start generating income. It can, and will be, very rewarding, but probably not in the way you expect it to, and probably not in the timeline you expect (sometimes it's much much faster, and sometimes quite the opposite).

I have dealt with the song and dance of disability/SS benefits for many years as my mom is disabled. The first thing that I would do is contact her case worker (or whatever customer service office there is) to find out exactly how much income she can make before it affects her benefits. Many (not all) benefits have an earning threshold that is allowable because even the government realizes that you've got to fill your days doing something. 

Once you find that out, contact your local insurance agent and explain to them some of the things you have going on and see if they can help you get the business/liability/whatever insurance you need at a price you can afford. It's their job to help you out, and if what they come up with doesn't fit your needs or your budget, you can always tell them no. I can tell you from experience that a good insurance agent is worth their weight in gold. Ours has helped us a variety of ways, and we consider her to be a great friend to our business ventures.

Best of luck to you. Keep at it, and it will all work out.


----------



## Lee&Lyric

jedoud said:


> I find it hard to even talk about, because I do not know who might tattle on us to the state and fed because I helped my neighbor with a load of wood and he gave me a piece of venison for the help, you know that is called in kind trade by the IRS and is supposed to be reported as income. Not to mention that the SSA would take 50% of the value of what it was worth from my wife. It is crazy, and we are doing everything we can to get away from the system, but for now, I have to be very careful, because everyone is suspect as far as I am concerned. Even posting here fills me with apprehension.
> 
> We have a back stock of wool from our shetland sheep, and I do not spin, and she can only spin for a bit on her good days. We are working to provide for ourselves, and to be honest I know a lot, but can not convey it easily, as I said I am a horrible teacher.


Lee has been constantly telling me how IF I work it will negatively impact on the "household" income relative to some of what jedoud mentioned and frankly I have been fighting him on it tooth and nail because I did not believe him. Now, after reading jedoud's post I am feeling some kind of way ... discouraged describes it. Their situation, ours, and obviously many other people's is sickening and so very sad.

I played the game, got an education. Played more when I was told I "need" a degree. Many jobs I was interested in then said in their description "Masters degree required". Guess what, I continued to play. So now I have a M.Ed., yeppers, sure do; to the tune of $180,000 that sits out on our land in a beat up old motor home. I am unable to find a job after playing the game the way I was told.

I feel for jedoud and hope he and his family do come up with something viable.


----------



## Homesteader1

Sorry to hear that. That is a mouth full of a bill. Personally I make a good living online. working from my homestead where I raise just about everything, been doing it now for a few years. I just love and enjoy the simple life.


----------



## JDPugh

_ I find it hard to even talk about, because I do not know who might tattle on us to the state and fed because I helped my neighbor with a load of wood and he gave me a piece of venison for the help, you know that is called in kind trade by the IRS and is supposed to be reported as income. Not to mention that the SSA would take 50% of the value of what it was worth from my wife. It is crazy, and we are doing everything we can to get away from the system, but for now, I have to be very careful, because everyone is suspect as far as I am concerned. Even posting here fills me with apprehension._

Can't believe IRS would get involved with "bartering" issues for individuals, especially farmers. Pretty sure this goes on a lot with little reporting. If you were a business swapping out services they might get interested but not for sma&#314;l amounts. Lots of labor and goods swapping in most farming areas.


----------



## Kate_29

I use a new direct sales company and so far have had a lot of success with minimal work. I never thought I was a direct sales like person but it was brand new and figured if I was ever going to try it, ground floor was the way to go. So I signed up and havent looked back. 

If you want to find out more www.mymagnoliaandvine.com/224


----------



## Leeuhhh

I run a small preschool program from my home right now. When I move to the country, I am hoping to try and market a "natural" or "forest" program (depending on how much/ what kind of land I find), along with the usual selling eggs, etc..


----------



## Homesteader1

My homestead business is marketing online, It's great I've been doing it for the past 17 years. It's my golden key to what I own. Now I have three different online businesses, here is a free download so you can take a peek. Now strings attached. http://cashmachine.joeseliteleads.com/50-a-day-free-ebook.pdf


----------



## City Bound

Bellyman said:


> BamaSuzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a small general store on my farm in which I sell homemade goat milk soap, baby quilts, all sorts of jellies, aprons, and anything else I can make on my farm PLUS other things that are locally produced or made and things made by the Amish; I also teach piano and keyboard lessons in the store (taught many years before); sell eggs from my free range hens; write a monthly article for our state's agricultural magazine; and they recently published a book of some of my columns....*I think diversification is the key the way the economy is looking![/*QUOTE]
> 
> That last sentence!!!
> 
> I find it interesting, when I visit the Amish farms around where I grew up in Lancaster County Pennsylvania, that there are ALWAYS multiple things going on. Often, there are some dairy cows. There are almost always gardens. Many have hay / corn / soybean fields. A few have horse related things like harness shops, farrier operations or wagon / buggy building / repair. Some work on small farm machinery. Some have wood shops building anything from fine furniture to sheds and gazebos to wooden crates. Some have quilt shops. Some have "health food" stores or general stores. Some have hardware stores. Some sell produce. Some sell landscaping plants. Some sell fruit trees. I even knew of one who went around and serviced / oiled clocks. Some do baked goods, jellies, jams, honey, doughnuts, pies, whoppie pies. Some sell firewood. And the list could go on.
> 
> Seldom have I ever seen less than a few things going on at any given time. No one does everything but most everyone does more than one thing. And that plays into that final thought of yours! Diversity!! I realize a person can only do so much but not putting all one's eggs in one basket might mean doing ok even if one such "basket" failed completely for one reason or another.
> 
> Just the thoughts that came to mind.
> 
> 
> 
> amish in Lancaster are interesting. they do a little of everything. they raise some of their feed for their cows and horses to cut costs. they love yard sales.
Click to expand...


----------



## moonrabbit

I work for a software company on the other side of the world. 

I didn't go to school for what I do, I went to school for business and then spent a few years in real estate.

Life happened and I went through some very hard times. Real estate was no longer an option for me so I got online and took a customer service job working from home, I taught myself web design off youtube etc and then started selling websites, then I taught myself to program as well. None of my new "education" cost me anything but time and an internet connection. 

Currently I am an IT project manager and supporting my family comfortably from home. We have been blessed!


----------



## ke4mcl

i'm an ebay seller. over the years this has either supplemented my income or sometimes been the sole source of income. i've been on ebay since the days of dial up.

got to be more careful now with this as the feds get a report of your ebay activities once you move 20k in any direction on ebay. make it or spend it, they get a blip on their radar.


----------



## Forty Acres

I am a Real Estate Appraiser. Been doing it for 23 years. Rented a small office in town for the first few years. Finally dawned on me that I could use a spare bedroom in my home and work in my pajamas.


----------



## palm farmer

wholesale nursery,landscaping,and now running into retail nursery business, also sell show pigs , and BBQ wood too, mulch and compost


----------



## Patches

I have my own goats and sell goat milk soaps, lotions, jams and jellies, and some quilted items that I sew and quilt on my machines at home. I sell at several local farmers markets, a few tourist attraction spots and now just put up a website with my soaps. Please feel free to check it out at cooperridgecountrystore.com. I don't get rich, but I do manage to make pretty good money and keep very busy with it.


----------



## MoonShadows

Nice job with your website. Best of luck with it. Nothing like homemade!


----------

